# Nuke&Julie's baby



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

As some of you may know Dave (nuke) & Julie are expecting their first child, well today Julie was admitted into hospital for the happy event to take place, at this moment in time nothing is happening apart from Dave pacing about  and getting the odd minute to update the staff  

When we have more info on the happy event you will all be informed, either by a member of staff or by Dave himself. 

There will of course as Dave had pointed out in the most recent newsletter, be a period of a few days where Dave (Nuke) will not be on the site.

I would ask any member that has problems relating to the site to contact a member of staff, if it can wait we would appreciate it.

Best wishes Dave and Julie.

Rob & Deb


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

There's going to be a lot of wetting baby's head at Binton then! :lol: 

Let us know as soon as you can, us old 'uns can't hold our breath like we used to! :wink:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*baby nuke*

We will be thinking of you both,and wish you all the best.

Duncan & Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Best wishes.

Graham


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Best wishes from Sharon and I.... Hope everything goes well and that you enjoy the addition :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith & Sharon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Best wishes to Julie and Dave, hope it all goes well

stew,shona and jess


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Best of luck Dave & Julie!

I have everything crossed for you, and having had two little 'uns I _mean_ everything....Dave, you've got the easy job :lol: :lol:

Thinking of you!

Linda


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Nappy wishes to both of you - hope it all goes well.

Regards


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

*third party*

Best wishes to both of you, hope all goes well.
Norman and Kay


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dave/Julie

Be thankful that some fat blonde haired trainee paramedic isn't on his hospital placement in your hospital! Good luck.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Best wishes, hope all goes well.

Barbara and Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Standing by with glass of whisky. I expect as most babies decide two o'clock in the morning is the best time for them I could be standing by for sometime. Does anyone know in advance whether Baby Admin is a boy or girl?

I'm guessing ex RN a baby girl.  On the other hand, of course, it could be a boy. Either way I'm right again.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> I'm guessing ex RN a baby girl.


You guess right pusser...when will she arrive, well as you say, babies have a habit of hanging on 

No more news as yet from Dave.

MHS...Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Best wishes Dave, Jools & impending Nukette, i'm sure it will all go like clockwork.

Pete & Judy.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was wondering if Julie would like us all to turn up in the delivery room with video cameras and make a documentary for MHF. The americans always seem to have half the street take pics of their birth ceromonies so perhaps we should follow their lead. At least I am sure it would make Julie happy. 8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Pusser would you come out if you saw us lot outside waiting...I doubt it :lol: 

I'm sure Julie would be well pleased  

MHS...Rob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hope you are all well and ready for the big occasion


Bob


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

In tears (of JOY!!!) here for you both!! KNow how very much this baby means to you!! Can't wait to hear the happy news!! All the VERY best!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Ana xxxxxx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

C'mon Julie PUSH. I can't wait up all night.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Hope you are all well and ready for the big occasion
> 
> Bob


My god, is any one ever ready, apart from batteries? 8O

So long as they remember, baby hasn't read any of the "How to bring up kids" books :wink: :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

all the best but remember they :roll:  (b or g) may have a different timetable than you! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

No news yet, perhaps a collective PUSH  might help things along pusser  

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> No news yet, perhaps a collective PUSH  might help things along pusser
> 
> MHS...Rob


come on pusser's too posh to push

Frank


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Baby Nukette*

Best Wishes for a happy birth day


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Baby Nukette*



Bella said:


> Best Wishes for a happy birth day


 I think this is the only birthday you are not entitled to candles or indeed a birthday party. No balloons, no cake, no games. It can be a cruel world for children. 

However, I broke with tradition when our youngest son was born and bought him a train set. Had it up and running by the time he was one day old. I cannot remember if he liked it at the time but I spent hours showing him how to use it. It was the very least I could do.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Birth Day*

Sorry to be pedantic Pusser,but there is a space between birth and day on my posting; as a midwife I was wishing Nuke and Julie a Happy Birth Day.
As it's now Thursday morning and there is no news of baby yet; I hope that all involved got some rest ready for the big event today.

Continued Best Wishes Bella


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Birth Day*



Bella said:


> Sorry to be pedantic Pusser,but there is a space between birth and day on my posting; as a midwife I was wishing Nuke and Julie a Happy Birth Day.
> As it's now Thursday morning and there is no news of baby yet; I hope that all involved got some rest ready for the big event today.
> 
> Continued Best Wishes Bella


I did notice the space of course but if your birth day is not a birthday what is a birthday. (I think)  I am not a midwife so I am not up to speed on these things.


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

*taps fingers*

Well I've been popping in and out of here since the early hours of the morning and no news yet.

Wishing you all the very best and hoping that the birth goes well.

Jani


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Bella said:


> As it's now Thursday morning and there is no news of baby yet; I hope that all involved got some rest ready for the big event today.


Probably right Bella 

We still have no news at the moment, as soon as we know something we'll post it here.

MHS...Rob


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="Motorhomersimpson
We still have no news at the moment, as soon as we know something we'll post it here.

MHS...Rob[/quote]

FLIPPIN' 'ECK, the poor lass must be cross-eyed by now 8O


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Can you not take Julie for a carriage drive over some cobblestones? My Granny swears that will get 'things' moving.

Good luck, hope all goes well.

J&J Foster AKA Texas


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi, still no news but thought it best I give some more information.

Dave had told me a while ago that because of Julie’s condition concerning her blood count problem that it may be a long process, having to take the inducement slowly etc.

I have tried to telephone Dave on his mobile but it’s on answer machine, so he will probably still be at the hospital with it switched off.

Knowing Dave he will not leave Julie’s bedside, so at the moment we have no contact.

Rest assured we are as eager for news as you.

Of course he could be at home in bed after a long day and night, I do not want to telephone his home at this present time, in case he’s asleep.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi, still no news but thought it best I give some more information.
> 
> Dave had told me a while ago that because of Julie's condition concerning her blood count problem that it may be a long process, having to take the inducement slowly etc.
> 
> ...


 ...

or he could be organising a brother or sister for this one already.. 

He is, after all, an ex matelot. 8O


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Or he might be in a ward recovering from injuries received........... if he were to even suggest that to a woman in labour.

Here's hoping all is going well with the entry into the world of the youngest member of MHF.

Tina


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Recon Julie is hanging on to it till tomorrow so she can have it on Rally Day :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Some more news  

I have just got off the phone to Daves brother who is baby sitting Bradley, at their home.

Dave did stay over night at the hospital and Julie is still in labour, he has heard no more since early this morning.

His brother did mention that Dave didn't expect to be staying at the hospital over night...never expect anything Dave where babies are concerned :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*That Baby*

Can we add our wishes to everybody elses, my wife has delivered some 2000 in her time as Midwife, & some of our own as well


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I've been watching for news all day as well, shouldnt be long now, :wink: I think, :wink: I will check again when I get home from work, Good Luck hope everything goes ok


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi all
cant read through all the posts on this thread as simply too wasted 

Went in yesterday morning to the inducement and eventually after an unholy 19 hours in labour Julie finally delivered baby Isabella Emily Burley weight 7Lbs 7 ounces at 11.53am this morning by Forceps delivery. I was there for the entire thing and it definately changed my perspective on labour !!! I watched the forceps delivery, 2 X 3 way taps ripped from Julies arm causing jets of blood to ensue and the afterbirth being delivered etc, all i can say is the room looked like a mass murderer had been there !!!

Horrendous, tedious and sometimes downright dangerous process for Julie and with no pain killers allowed other than gas and air it was also a hideously painful one, but she persevered and out popped Isabella 

Wont be on MHF reading posts as absolutely wiped out, I am just at home to phone a few family members, Update you guys (Part of my online family  and grab a shower and head back to the hospital.

More info and piccies over the next few days


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Well congratulations...

Now, Let the fun commence 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Congratulations !!!!! 

ccasion7:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done to all! 
A true miracle baby  
Make sure they get lots of rest..............

see you saturday?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Dave & Julie and hello to baby Isabella from us all here  

Dave don't hold back on the description will you 8O  

Really pleased for you both  .

Rob & Deb & Nik & Paul


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Congratulations to Julie and your good self ...welcome to Isabella... :newb: 

You're a better man than I Nuke... I couldn't stand the pain...

...of watching :wink:


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to you both, that's the first part, now for the next 18years!!!!!!

KenS


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Congratulations and Well Done to both of you :lol: 

Mike


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Congrats to the proud parents .... and i'd like to raise a toast to Isabella upon your entry into the world ccasion4:


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Well done and congratulations to the new Mummy and Daddy! And welcome to the world baby Isabella!

Best Wishes to you all,

Sue & Neil.

PS. the first 18 years are the hardest, and then comes university.....but there's nothing like being parents.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've bin looking in here for news and then when it comes, I am the last to read it. Congratulations to you both and well done to Julie for going for it despite the uncomfortable and I should imagine, very worrying few months. It is now known to be worth every worry and agony experienced.

Well, down to Nukes too for being the instigator and bringing an heir to MHF.

Oh Happy Day for everyone. Look forward to pics hopefully not taken during the delivery of baby as soon as convenient.

Brilliant effort indeed and see you and the baby at Binton on Saturday. :roll: Don't forget baby will need wellies. 8)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Dave and Julie :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Welcome to Isabella, get you Dad to get another MH soon :lol: :lol: 
We are so pleased that the birth took place without further complications and that mum and baby are fine.................

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Nuke, Mrs Nuke and Isabella Nuke


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant news, I can start breathing again? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations to Dave and Julie,well done both
LOL Jeff and Teresa


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: SO very happy for you both .. NO .. for you THREE!! Wondeful news!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Congratulations to you both.

Malcolm


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Isabella Emily

Congratulations to new Mummy and Daddy, Dave and Julie,
best news today.

X X X


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful news Dave and congratulations to you both on the birth of Isabella.

I hope Julie soon recovers from what obviously was a traumatic time for you both.
No doubt you'll both be looking forward to starting your life again.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

comhghairdeas do na tuismitheoiri agus failte don leanbh. An Irish congratulations to the parents and welcome to the baby

Noel and Myra


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:wav: Congratulations to you both on MHF's youngest :sign2: 

Make the most of your :angel13: ...they don't stay little for nearly long enough!

Julie...no pain relief 8O ??? You have my sympathy....at least I was allowed 2 Paracetamol :roll: :lol: 


Enjoy your new life together, there's nothing to beat having a little'un about  

Very best regards 
Linda & the gang
xx


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations to you both, sounds like an ordeal all round, so glad all is well. Sorry we can't come to toast Isabella, off on a trip tomporrow, but it should be a good do at Binton.

Wishing Dave and Julie sleep...sanity will return, at least for a year or two :wink: 

Ruth


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to the proud Parents and WELCOME little Isabella, :lilangel: AAAHHH so cute, Anne & Tony


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS to you both, i remember the births of my 2 girls (now 21 and 24) theres nothing in this world that can compare with the miracle of a new life,treasure every moment.all the best astra.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*New kid on the block*

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl Isabella. Its always great when a man has a daughter. We wont discuss the expenditure. 
Drive carefully and safe. 
Kind regards 
Carmen & Richard


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*mini nuke*

Congratulations to Julie and Dave

Isabella Emily is a beautiful name,and no doubt a beautiful baby.

Chris and Duncan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Congratulqtions*

 CONGRATULATIONS JULIE & DAVE ON BIRTH OF ISABELLA EMILY, VERY WELL DONE JULIE  

Such wonderful news and despite the terrible time you had Julie its well worth it now I am sure  
Im still in France but logged on to see if there had been any developments so glad I did.

:lilangel:

:wav:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Many Congratulations Dave & Julie...........such a vivid description dave........I Dunno'...... what we blokes go through eh!!! :lol: :lol: 

Just very pleased that the result was a good one.

All our love to the 3 of you......


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a quick message before i head back to hospital

Baby is clear of the ITP and no other side effects caused by the treatments that Jue had to try and combat it in her.

here is little Baby Nukette


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can almost picture her first website - "Barbie Dolls online" 

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovely pic - lovely baby - looks similar to ones I had though. Glad it is good news all round and wondered, althogh none of my biz, if Julie is scheduled to leave hospital as normal.

Don't forget the new baby has only ten posts and then she needs to cough up £10 8) 

Congratulations to you both for arriving at the end of a very worrying journey.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Congrats to both of you  
The first twenty years are the worst
Once you're over them it's all ok :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well done you 2,

Dave, have you sourced nappies with the MHfacts logo on yet and dont forget your pennant for the pushchair, just thinking in advance.. :wink: 

pete


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations to all three of you and what a lovely picture  

It must be a beautiful baby because I'm not really into kids!

All the very best for the future

Sue and Liam


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*New Baby*

Congratulations from us in sunny Spain, it's wonderful news that all is fine ,it wont be long before you'll be able to get her out in person to meet the members , she will be able to talk to Jessica and the way time flies not long until she too can laugh at Pussars adventures


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> and wondered, althogh none of my biz, if Julie is scheduled to leave hospital as normal.


Just got back and latest update is baby hasnt any side effects from the steroids and other treatment julie had undergone in the battle against ITP, she has normal platelet count, sugar level etc all 100%.
Jue may be let out either tmrw or Sunday if all goes to plan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

A couple of piccies for anyone interested


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

congratulations to you both, glad to hear everything went well.

amanda & andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovely pix and what a prize you have at the end of the day. I was of course hoping that Pusser would have been her middle name, but I understand. You have your favourites.  I'll get over it.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Fabulous pictures!

Thats the only baby I have ever seen that doesn't look like a small Winston Churchill! 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi nuke sorry
been away for a week

Well congratulations  

from ray. vicky . holly. amy. charlie.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Congratulation and best wishes on the birth of your baby girl.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done you two smashing baby and have you got the L plates for the pram yet :lol: 


Jacquie & John


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

AHHH.. Be SO proud both of you ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Bella, Bella, Bella,

Congratulations to you both.

peedee


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to the proud parents from myself and Clianthus.
Sorry it's a bit late but only just arrived back from Binton and sorted the van out. We did log on briefly at Binton to look at the piccies but were so busy there was no time to post anything.

We look forward to the next rally and a face to face encounter with Isabella - as I'm sure do many other members.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

congrats to all three of you from stew, shona and Jessica. Glad it all went well

stew


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations. The sleepless nights will be well worth it.

Graham


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations to you all,what a beautiful baby,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Best wishes to you.  :lol:


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations, Dave & Julie and hello to baby Isabella.


Best Wishes.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to little Isabella Emily and well done Julie. I'm sure you are as proud as punch Nuke 8) 

Best wishes, 

Anne


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New arrival*

We had already left for the weekend and missed the announcement of Isabella's safe arrival. So pleased to hear all is now well - family life can now begin. Make the most of the next few weeks - babies have a habit of growing too fast - personally I LOVE the tiny stage.

Congratulations!

Sundial
Terry and Jean


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Late to post, since we were out of touch. We just wanted to add our heartfelt congratulations to both Dave and Julie.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

We would just like to add our congratulations, a bit late in the day.

Catherine and Steve


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations to the two, pardon three of you!

I still remember the birth of my daughter as if it was yesterday. Was also a difficult birth, in the end a caesarian was required. 

Well, meanwhile she is 12, listens to Rock music and her hair colour changes every other week... :wink: But I would not have wanted to miss one day of it.

And she still loves travelling around with us in our motorhome.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Dave & Julie you're earlier posted pictures tell their own story...proud parents and rightly so...  Isabella is beautiful 



















MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Twins !!!! I didn't know that. What's Nuke and Julie going to call the giraffe. 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Twins !!!! I didn't know that. What's Nuke and Julie going to call the giraffe. 8O


 No bleedin' wonder it was a long labour. Must have been a few hours just to get the neck out.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What an excellent piece of news. Welcome Isabella ( lovely name -) and well done Julie. 

I take it Outdoorbits will soon be stocking MH friendly cots ?

Congratulations !!

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just want to say a big thanks for the gifts we received this morning from members.

The flowers are lovely and much appreciated and the mothercare vouchers will most definately come in handy as i change my shopping allegiances from PCWorld / B&Q to Toys R Us and Mothercare 

We had our first night with Isabella last night and after a bit of a stop start we finally got some sort of system going :? 

Just got a mini fridge and some other bits and pieces to 'tweak' the system to shorten time to do a feed and to ensure we don't have to fully rouse ourselves to complete 100% awakening to do it 

Any tips appreciated from old hands with newborns


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Any tips appreciated from old hands with newborns


Go with your instincts. Mothers and fathers have been looking after babies since time began and they know what is best. Books and experts are useful but you know best.

Don't try to keep up with the Jones ! So long as a baby is clean, fed, warm and loved it really doesn't matter if it is wearing Woolworths or Dior. Use your money to have wonderful holidays and days out. Isabella will remember those long after she's forgotten what she wore at age nought.

Don't try to do everything. If the house looks like a tip - so what ? Unless people are actively getting cholera your time is best spent getting to know your baby and hang the housework. Always take advantage of anyone who volunteers to help ! They like to feel useful and you get another job done.

G


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

[quote="nukeadmin
Any tips appreciated from old hands with newborns [/quote]

There is a small corner of your brain marked "autopilot" which will soon engage...you will find yourself performing all sorts of tasks in the wee small hours and remembering nothing about it all when you wake up...the only tell tale signs will be the discarded bottles and nappy sacks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Any tips appreciated from old hands with newborns


Well. You did ask.

When Julie gets back on her feet and goes out and leaves you in charge, do not bother changing the nappy.

This is because no matter how many times you change them, the moment the missus steps through the door they crap, put on a pained expression of "Look what Daddies done to me", and you are in as much sh*t as the baby, once the missus gets hold of you.

So all previous attempts were a total waste of time so you may just as well do nothing, wait until missus comes through the door, suffer the physical pain, and give it to her to do. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> When Julie gets back on her feet and goes out and leaves you in charge,
> quote]
> 
> Good Lord ! You don't think you'll ever be left in charge do you ? Whoever thought that mere men could be trusted not to drop, forget or starve little babies ? It'll be a long time before you get to be in charge !
> ...


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Any tips appreciated from old hands with newborns


Hi and congratulations again!

Can only support what Grizzly has said here. Trust your instincts, not the books or the "experts". And trust especially Isabella's instincts. She knows pretty well what she needs and when she needs it, and she will tell you. In her way, of course, so it is up to you to learn to understand. But you will find out pretty soon, don't worry.

At least in the beginning there is not that much variety in her needs, anyway. Hungry, too warm, too cold, full nappy. And, most important, body contact!

About feeding: If possible by any means, then don't bother with fridges, bottles, sterilization procedures etc., but breast feed her. Or better, let Julie do that... :wink: 
Breast milk is always ready, has always the right temperature, has always the right ingredients; and is always available in the needed quantity, provided Julie herself drinks enough. And the much needed body contact is provided simultaneously.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One little point...

There aren't many new mothers who don't get patches when they feel thoroughly miserable and weepy. It's all hormonal and, trust me, it passes quickly. It does come as a shock when it happens though and sometimes can be sparked off by the tiniest thing -can't get the top off a bottle, sharp word from a tired partner or even nothing at all.

Pamper Julie Dave and be as patient as you seem to be from your posts. 
It passes and you'll soon be back to your normal self. Sleep when you can and stuff the housework !!

G


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just like to add our congrats!!!

Isabella will Always be a Daddys girl - and will twist you round her little finger!! - my daughter is now 32, and Still Does


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Well first of all, i would like to say, thank you all so much for all your wonderful messages, and for all your support before, during and after the birth of little Isabella. Dave updated me daily, and to know you were all thinking of us was so nice - i have just been reading all your messages - thank you so so much.. they mean such a lot.

We are all doing ok, little Isabella is just beautiful and everything that we've had to do to get her here has been so worth it, words can't explain the love we feel for her, sometimes i have to pinch myself to remind me how real she is, can't believe she's actually ours! We've just had a visit from the midwife and she was really pleased with her, she's putting on weight nicely, and everyday gets a little bit easier as we get into some sort of routine.... lol... just don't ask about night times.... sleep?? What's that again???

I, and Dave really can't thank you all enough though, for all your messages, help, not to mention all the cards & gifts - you have been so kind, i will do my best to get in touch with people this week i promise... but in the meantime, thank you so much.

Dave & my sister have been my 'rocks' during the birth - bless them, my sister yesterday discovered a hand print of bruises on her leg... I also found Dave's ripped t-shirt in the washing... lol.. i feel terrible!!! They got me through it though, and i will never forget seeing her for the first time wrapped up in a blanket in Dave's arms... she's just perfect.

Well.. it's feeding time in the Burley house so i had better go - i'll be back with an update soon, and once again, thank you to all those who have sent such lovely gifts, you really have been so kind.. i will be in touch with you soon.

I'll leave you with some photos of our lovely little girl.

Talk to you all soon.

Lots of love

Julie, Dave, Isabella & Bradley

Isabella


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Well done from Wales*

Congratulations to you both on the birth of your daughter, sorry its taken so long to write but snails do everything slowly.

Have a wondereful life all three of you.

Bryan and Rosemary
(The Snails)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Smashing piccys what does Bradley think of the new addition



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful baby!!! I love them when they are tiny.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Great pix and good to see you back in MHF land. I would have thought you would have stuck an MHF sticker on the baby particularly as we regard it as ours, rather than yours.  This is not just an ordinary baby....This is a MHF Special Baby (with apoligies to Marks and Spencer)


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

congratulations with a beautifull daughter. She looks ever so pretty. Not all babies look so nice. My son looked like a stripped rabbit as he was only 4Lb12 but after 3 weeks looked very handsome indeed and now at 11 years is a very striking youn man !! Ofcourse, I am saying this as his mum !!!!

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie,

It’s great to hear from you, Isabella is beautiful but you already know that. Really pleased you’re recovering; each day gets easier and the pains will get less and less.

Night times…perhaps it might be a good idea to stop waking up Isabella just so you can cuddle her   

Lovely pictures of the family and how is Bradley coping with all the excitement….blimey he’s grown 8O 

Rob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice pictures Julie... Well done, we are really glad to hear all the good news and hope that you soon forget the rough times... It was all worth it and it will be for ever now.

Congratulations to you both

Keith & Sharon


----------

